# Looking for a kitten in tonbridge or surrounding area please help



## Hamster_Mad (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
hope everyone is well, not been on here for along time .

Im looking for a kitten in and around Tonbridge if anyone can help me find a suitable one. im willing to pay up to £30 for the right kitten. I have 2 cats already a 6 year old tom and 1 year old girl but both have been neutered and spayed  which sex does everyone think will be best? 

Thank you xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

If you go to your local rescue, it will be FAR cheaper to get a desexed, etc kitten for more than 30 pound, than buy a kitten, then pay for desexing, etc., on top of that.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Cat Cuddles Rescue is in Kent and only about 25 miles from Tonbridge Cat Sanctuary London | Catcuddles they also have a face book page.

I think most rescues charge more than £30 but they would health checked, neutered and vaccinated.


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a lovely male stray kitten looking for a home, and I can deliver him to Tonbridge

Here he is

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/253287-feral-cats-showed-up-my-garden-help-8.html#post1062320844


----------

